# Products Grand Total



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

OK guys! Its add up time

Im going to attempt to create a Detailing World grand total of products. All you have to do is estimate a REALISTIC value of your CURRENT collection.

So ill start, i have been detailing for about 2 months now and my collection is worth an estimated

£250

Very modest i no! lol so get adding up guys.


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

um I guess with PC and bits 1K-1.5K but got most things I am going to need for a while.......well maybe


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I reckon £600-£700


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

around 500 i would say


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Guessing around £1200. But that will do me for ages!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

About £1200 incuding a PC/tranny/vacume cleaner & Pressure washer


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

about £6000

A lot of Zymol Gear


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Worked out a couple months ago that it would cost me in excess of £4k to replace all my kit... I dont have a van either ... !!!


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

I wouldn't know where to start, but I counted and I have 56 bottles of stuff and 6 paste waxes

The bottles are probably worth about £600 and the paste waxes are £75

Got about £40 worth of MF cloths as well


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I would have to say about £400 ish but growing rapidly, It's not like I don't have alot of stuff it's just I'm a Cheap Bstard!!! :lol: I've bought most of my stuff mainly Meg's from the US as it's nearly half price!!! I don't by jeans anymore I by car stuff!! (SAD) 

To Finish I have enough jeans I DON'T have enough car stuff!!!

:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

About £1500, but i do have a pot of destiny, which counts for a large chunk of that.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

about £2500ish dont want to think about it haha


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Wait till Paul Dalton posts his up!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

detailing 2months id say a good £500 thats with my new pc aswell


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok the grand total so far is 

£20,665


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

A bucket for £1.50 a large supermarket sponge for 99p and some cheapo £1.99 shampoo 

Just cos I`m from Yorkshire dunt mean I`m tight


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Brown Starfish said:


> A bucket for £1.50 a large supermarket sponge for 99p and some cheapo £1.99 shampoo
> 
> Just cos I`m from Yorkshire dunt mean I`m tight


Every little bit counts!

£20,669.48

I think we can get to £100,000 easy! Spread the word!


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Ok the grand total so far is
> 
> £20,665


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

Mine would be about 6-700 quid so far and counting !!!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say about £1,000, probably more. Don't want to think about it!


----------



## Njoy (Jun 26, 2007)

exotic detail said:


> Every little bit counts!
> 
> £20,669.48
> 
> I think we can get to £100,000 easy! Spread the word!


My oh my :doublesho In seriousness, my single most expensive item would my a lovely jar of Swissol for 68 quid, all in all I reckon about £350 and I`m just a weekend washer/waxer.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

oh yeah forgot to say,i said £500 but my van cost me 6k lol and just spent £40 this morning so when my van is kitted out sould be in a few weeks it will be around maybe £7800 in 2ish months. but a vans not products so not sure that counts lol


----------



## dan_almond (Mar 13, 2007)

Probably about £3000 as i hold a fair bit of stock.


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

About £300. Not a lot, but enough to keep me happy through the weekends


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hobbyist and spent in excess of £4K so far

£2K of it is Zymol wax though


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Ive spent about £700 and that excludes the pc and pads that were a present.

Christ, I never realised it was that much!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£38,469.48


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> £38,469.48


chin up mate, hope your seeing some returns!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say about the £1200 mark....I dont really want to think about it any more


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Probably about 1000 quid, ouch on the wallet.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Craigo said:


> chin up mate, hope your seeing some returns!


I think thats the total for everyone posting how much they have spent.



exotic detail said:


> Every little bit counts!
> 
> £20,669.48
> 
> I think we can get to £100,000 easy! Spread the word!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Near enough £1000 i'd say


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry guys for any confusion but the large text is the grand total of everyone so far!

Im trying to find out how much the DW grand total will be

The grand total now stands at

£41,669.48


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

At least £800, not including the van I have just sold or the 400 litre tank.

Does include, the karcher, wet vac, and rotary and the rest!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine is probably only about £600 so far, and thats without a PC.

I used to keep a detailed spreadsheet of what I brought, how much and from which trader, but gave up as it was a bit geekie...


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I kept alot of my reciepts but not all. This is the total of the gear i have on paper. £3481 but i have more, so lets say 4k. Then add 3700 for the van ive just bought, which comes to £7181


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jan 12, 2007)

about 300-400 pounds.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm, hard to say. 

as a rough guess, id say about the grand mark aswell.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£51,600.48

Half way guys!!! Im sure we can get 100,000


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

£150-ish. Mainly the rotary and VC.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I'd say over the last 12 months I've spent easily £1300.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

All in including pressure washer, pc + stuff and products £1500!!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£54,550.48


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Let me see.... £863.38 since I started, might be a couple of hundred more....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't even want to guess in case the missus sees but with 200 MF's, PC, Makita, PW, 2 vacs, Zymol, Menzerna.......sh1t, I don't even want to think about it any more


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Approx £4k


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't include the pressure washer as I didn't buy that specifically for detailing, but I guess it's part of the kit - so that's another £2500.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

around £5k


----------



## sleepezy (May 1, 2006)

£450 near enough (I hope most of you do this for a living!!!)


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£68,363.86


----------



## andybill (Apr 19, 2007)

well i started about 2 months ago and spent about £500 on PC,transformer,cables,pads, selection of polishes/waxes few sealents and interestingly enough not bought a glaze yet, well, megs #80 but


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

only got about £300 ish. but i intend to spend a lot more


----------



## Scott134 (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I'll add my £100s worth to the total ... just starting though so still trying to work out what to buy!! lol


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Ive got about 800-900 quids worth! itll soon be more tho /


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually i'd say around 700ish after i buy my foam lance and karcher. Your worse than me you detailing whore moddie lol. I refuse to add it all up


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

dont forget the price of broken Jeffs triggers :$


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

£50. thats all. small megs collection, halfords mitt and mf's.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

im very new to car detailing game, but ive spent about 700-800 in the last 6 weeks & still need to buy more. please someone help it's getting out of control.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

I would say about £400-£500 in the past six weeks:doublesho


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Were doing good guys the total now stands at

£72,163.86

:thumb: Keep'em coming!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Approaching 1000pds (the pound sign not working on new laptop)
Can't wait to see Dave KG's tally (hehehe)


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

About £250 for me


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£73,413.86


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

a measly 150 for me


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably 350 ish.


----------



## speed (May 27, 2007)

well i started in may when i joined and spent 550+
only a few more things to buy tho lol +100ish


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

With my new van (12k inc extras), equipment and products im looking at about 16k now.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

approx 500


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks to pcc the new total is now

£91,063.86

So so close!


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

500 ish


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

About £2500 - £3000 to replace mine


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Add 4k to mine for the van and another £200 just done on zymal products oh forgot to mention my other van and products in that so theres another £1.5k

Total to add £5.5k taking mine to £10.5K


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

I would guess about £1000


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

yay £100,813.86


----------



## N1CKO (Jul 5, 2006)

Around the £300 mark for me......only really products/towels tho.....major items yet to come.....:thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

About £1000 or so for me, and only just started on the Swissvax


----------



## Bigadz (Jan 18, 2007)

Around the 300 mark for me, increasing daily


----------



## JGrant1285 (Jun 21, 2007)

i would estimate around the £400 mark for me


----------



## Butters (Apr 16, 2007)

Got to be a least £700 for me :doublesho 

(just don't tell the wife )


----------



## Sisson (Mar 24, 2006)

i reckon mines topped the grand mark...

Still rising tho!


----------



## S3Nish (Jun 15, 2007)

I would say £400 ish as well... including pc transformer halogen polishes waxes compounds dressings gilmour etc Decided to put a stop until ive used up most of my products before the Mrs runs away!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

you cant really add the price of a van, as it not really a part of the products you use


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

probably about £300. but thats a lot considering i dont have a pc or rotary and my most expensive wax is my 476.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

circa £1.5k here (inc festool & pw) & in about 6 weeks will add another £2k on ***** Vintage


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

£106,713.86


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

suppose i may throw in my 400 quids worth as well!


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

must be over £500 now


----------



## LyndonD (Jul 11, 2007)

Just tipped £200


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

2000.00USD or 984.00 pounds and there's not a bit of ***** in my collection!!!
I have wayyyyyyy to much stuff!


----------



## needspeedindeed (Jul 1, 2007)

Kranzle PW £500
Buffer £50
Z**** kit £250
Z**** Extras and replacements £200
MF cloths and towels £50
Compressor £60
Storage boot liners £30
Leather treatment stuff £50
Tyre black £30
Mitts £40
odds & ends Brusher pads etc £50
£1,300 approx

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

As i've just spent another ~£400 mine's going to be nearer the £2000 mark!

What have you guys done to me?! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

£300 ish. Will be posting up whats left of my collection soon. Still qiute a bit of gear but when I had my pc was worth loads more.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I think I must be up around the £1,000 mark now.

Pressure Washer
WetDry Vac
PC & Transformer
Loads of Meg's Detailer range
A few Chemical Guys things
A PBoys items too


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

£38.27p (HI LOVE) the wife reads the posts on here


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> £38.27p (HI LOVE) the wife reads the posts on here


PMSL at that:thumb: if only she knew, thank god women are stupid when it comes to this sort of stuff,lol, well most of them anyway, i know there are some top female detailers out there, girl with the black yaris tsport springs to mind.

i think i hit the £250 mark the other day with a few orders


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

At the moment I have around £1200 worth in products, since I started detailing 2 years ago £££LOTS:thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Ive spent over a monkey.... paid for itself though.


----------



## Malcolm44 (Jun 28, 2006)

If you can assure me that you wont tell the wife,:doublesho then I have spent just over £1200 on gear to date


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm fast approaching the 1k mark, I may have even passed it.... :S


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> OK guys! Its add up time
> 
> Im going to attempt to create a Detailing World grand total of products. All you have to do is estimate a REALISTIC value of your CURRENT collection.
> 
> ...


4 months now an already ur offering detailing to ppl

Good going


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> 4 months now an already ur offering detailing to ppl
> 
> Good going


Yeah and that £250 has grown...alot!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

*£117,085.13*

Si


----------



## matthew m (Sep 18, 2007)

Excluding the van i'd say £1500-£2000 to replace


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

mine is

van £4k
water tank, genie, pressure washer, wet vac, george, deodoriser £850
chemicals £250-£300
waxes £600-£700
polishes £150-£200
mf and drying towels £100

Total just over 7k i would estimate maybe more


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

just over £600 - most expensice item was the PC and PW


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

I am only just getting into detailing and what some of you have spent on products is scary lol


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Mine has got to be at least £2500, maybe more.


----------



## hammy2891 (Sep 16, 2007)

bin practising the art for 3 wks already up to £400 with another £90 coming this week.
SWMBO is of the understanding it cost £150 !!!!
Oh should add the shelving for shed as well about £100,
soon be spending £399 on new shed !
will soon be up to a grand,
I hope SWMBO understands !!!!!!!!!!!!

kev


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Without doing a proper stock check as it would take time i dont have a conservative estimate would be around £25,000


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Just spent £7000 in the past 3 weeks on different bits and bobs


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

exotic detail said:


> *£117,085.13*
> 
> Si


 What did you buy for detailing, a house?

Just checked my accounts, and minus general running costs (so just supplies) inc my van, I've spent £3,896. The van was half of that, so not bad really.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

The DW total now stands at

*£175,531.13*

Our next target is £250,000, get buying everyone.

Si


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh - the total. Sorry, I misread your post to mean that's what you'd spent!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Oh - the total. Sorry, I misread your post to mean that's what you'd spent!


Dont worry, it happened earlier on in the thread aswell! Was wondering why i was getting funny looks :lol:

Si


----------



## jonnygearbox (Sep 18, 2007)

well with my wet and dry machine and my pressure washer and bit and bobs about 600ish


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

£500 

Yet to buy a wet vac or PW yet, could do with a good wax as well!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just totalled up all my receipts for stuff i have bought in last year £723 but if was to include my pressure washer and hoses etc plus vacuum i would have to say total value is around £900-£1000 yikes. just as well the gf doesn't know about this site lol.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Probably in the region of £1500


----------



## JonR (May 14, 2006)

Pressure washer, Genny, Tank, 200 MF clothes, Drying towels x 6. PC and Tranny, Loads of pads etc, loads of 5ltr bottles and dispensing spray bottles x12+heads from AB and loads of Menzerna and Autogpym products im probaly edging £3800


----------



## Mesa (Nov 29, 2007)

£200ish 
(ask me again in a year and it will probably be 4x that)


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Pressure washer, and plenty of chemicals to do the interior (still not happy with it) 
£700,
Going to meet one of the resident approved traders on monday so it will be more,


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Bottle of back to black and a sponge......£3.87

Real world probably £1.5k


----------



## CooperVTR (Jul 29, 2007)

about £300ish ...at the moment!


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Only started my collection a few weeks ago, I reckon I'm up to about £250 so far with more to come.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Probably done before but










One hundred million billion gazillion dollars mmmmhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh!


----------



## keith84_uk (Nov 13, 2007)

£50 before, but £400 after discovered this site!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Easy £300 - £400 spent in the last 6 months.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Prior to finding DW, it would have been about £15 maximum.

However, now, (and bear in mind i don't take this as serious as most on here - just like the cars to look presentable), i don't really want to add the cost up to be honest...

Megs Stage 2
Megs Stage 3
AG SRP
AG bodyshop fine polishing compound
a Makita rotary orbital thingy and selection of pads/sponges for it
A 2nd hand set of halogens
Harly Wax
2ymol Carbon
2ymol car shampoo
tesco eco car shampoo
autosol
a gilmour foamaster 2
various drying towels
about a dozen microfibres
3 wash mitt type things
Super Snow Foam
Cherry air freshener
carpet shampoo
various interior and leather products
rain-x

This all in addition to my previous set of car cleaning stuff:
A Yellow sponge (approx 8yrs old?)
A quarter full tup of Turtle Wax
Some Back to black silicone spray.
Some yellow dusters.


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

oh my god, i really wished you hadnt asked that i just got the calculator out and stopped when i got to 6k as it was starting to get frightening although that does include all waxes and ptg


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

In £ Sterling I probably have about 4K on detailing gear and 2K on leather restoration chems, colours, compressors, etc. 

Do Physiotherapists bills count for fixing my back?? 
I haven't added that in...yet


----------



## Pilsmil (Jul 29, 2007)

£500 - £600 ish, but ssshhhhh dont tell the missus


----------



## Thealchemistbmb (Sep 25, 2007)

Around £32000 in just over a year which includes 2 vans + equipment x2 + consumerbles. :doublesho 
Take me a while to claw back any real profit but never been happier:thumb: 
:detailer: :detailer: :detailer: :detailer: :detailer: :detailer: :doublesho


----------



## TrickyT (Oct 8, 2007)

£338.32 at the moment, but still have a few bits to get for my personal collection.

But it the misses asks its around £50, wink wink, nudge nudge.

Trevor


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think iam up around the 300 ish pounds


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

Around £600 so far, with another £700 planned out. Doesn't quite help being a student and already into the overdraft!


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh dear god. I've just calculated it out, and its actually £1114.80! I shouldn't have done that! :lol:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

At the moment I am probably holding eight thousand dollars worth and there is more coming
The permagard stuff is $75 per 250ml bottle and I have twelve of them
Ultra gloss 5 litre - $350
Glare Gallons - $225 each
And so it goes on

I have thrown out many products recently so that's lowered a little.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I'm not even gong to start adding, as it would scare me, with UDM + kit, PTG, water filters, LOADS of waxes, dressings, sealants, cleaners, shampoo & foams...easily £1k I would guess this year :doublesho


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

If this thing is still going....

.....

....errrr £868 in a little over 2 months lol eeek!!

Could be more but I bricked it at that price.


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

around £800 not bad really i have alot. 

i think its because i hardly have any wax


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Small collection in comparison to you guys. 

£75 worth (APC, Shampoo, Clay, Polish, Sealer, Sponge, Drying Cloth, Tyre Shine & 2 orbital polishing hands-Wax on & Wax Off)


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I would estimate around £350-£400


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I would for all my stuff would be over £250


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Probably around the £1000.00 mark for me, but, then I never throw anything away either !


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

£680 now with the order i recieved this morning.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've probably got about £250-£300 of stuff now.


----------



## kryppe (May 5, 2008)

Guestimated 250£


----------



## crazycallum (May 16, 2008)

bout 70 when my delivery gets here  not much lol, getting more tho once i get the money


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

hmm.. £200 est... Just spend another £50 on CYC.. should be here on tuesday


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I think iam up around the 300 ish pounds


Thats just Shampoo.

what about everything else


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Without the van and other bits,

Detailing gear is £5000 ish (Selling some as i just won't use it though.


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine is about £1150 without things like hoover, jetwash and d.a.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

my collection is probably around £1500

then you could maybe add the purpose built detailing storage shed with racks, storage etc. :lol:


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

as it stands now about 3ks worth of chemicals thats before my pw foam lance cp rotary kestral da george and henry tornador compressor etc


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

at least 1k...

you cant EVER have enough products though can ya :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im prob about £1200, Too scared to add it all up properly.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

so far last 3 months im upto 5k, but before that in 3 years i spent 9k


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Id say just over £1k and im yet to buy BOS and Vics concours PLus a Kranzle Pw and foam lance and a wet and dry vac !


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

In the last 6-8 months I've spent around £300.
But, £120 of that was a rotary polisher though.

Dion!


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

estimate including my van and all products about £8000-£8500

without the van about £3000


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

£1700 :doublesho


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Spent about 750 in the last year and still want about 400 worth of stuff hopefully coming soon if work picks up. I think i will have hit my ceiling then. No more stuff just replacing. Although i did by Austintacious just because i wanted it! This might be heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Including PW, DA, all microfibres and everything that goes with it, i'd say somewhere in the region of £300-£400. Quite scary when its all added up.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

around £3000


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

About £150 - 200


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Including my rotary and PW, i'd say around £400


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've only been doing this for a year and still consider myself a beginer. I like to do things right so I recently upgraded my machine polishing kit to include a rotary, PTG & 3M Sun Gun. I don't see the point in doing it without a PTG coz you risk damage and without a Sun Gun it's difficult to see how good your results are. 

I reckon all my gear is worth £1500-£2000. I'm not going to be spending any more other than on replacing polishes/pads etc.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Guessing around £500.. but its a hobby so worth it :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

well over 1000 quids worth got £300+ in Swissvax goodies in the house under the staircase!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

least 2000 in 18 or so months


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not going to add it up, but i'd estimate about £10,000.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

If including my van between £20,000 and £22,000

Majority is on the van....


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

arounnnnnd £250


----------



## fiestaharry (Jan 23, 2010)

about 180


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

I started adding it up, got to just over 1K and my wife walked in... :doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Dynamics said:


> I started adding it up, got to just over 1K and my wife walked in... :doublesho


Thats when you blame her for interupting and make the excuse she made you add an extra zero on the end :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd say around £350-400, unlike my RC collection which is over 2.5k at this point :doublesho


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I dread to think... The way I see it is, I have a product for every job that needs doing. My aim this year is to use up products before I replace them. Now.... do I need that rotary??? lol


----------

